# Chevrolet cruze 2011 LT



## Lolz841 (May 3, 2018)

So... This is my new reality. Happened after a jump start. I've tried all the fuses. No sound from BT, radio, turn signal, reverse sensor etc. The dealership said they have never seen anything like it and don't know what to do.


----------



## Lolz841 (May 3, 2018)

Also, I have tried replacing the negative cable from the battery. (I did search the forum before posting  )


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I suspect that your radio got toasted. Not sure though.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Worst case, upgrade to a Chinese Linux based radio for $400.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Let's try the simple stuff first: a complete power off reboot. I'd disconnect the battery, short the battery leads together, wait a few minutes, make sure the driver's door is closed, and reconnect the battery. Aside from having to run the window up and down to reset the computer, the disconnect is a non-event.

Keep in mind the radio is actually powered 24/7 - it just goes to sleep. So, when you think it's off, it isn't. It's just waiting for the "awake" command.


----------

